# Chalk paint



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

Have you tried it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

that's like a chic paint who thinks they are creative. I've never used it but have seen it applied on a chair. scratched right off which tells me it had poor adhesion. my wife was all interested in it as we paint and resell furniture. after looking at it I have my doubts


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife did the lower section of wainscoting in our sons room and it actually turned out pretty good. I don't know enough about it to offer it to customers, but I was impressed with the results when we used it at home.


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

There is a course on it I am taking in July. The instructor said it is great for kitchen cabinets as it is water . Mold resistant as well as self priming. It's a three day instructional...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Never worked with chalk paint before, but what's the difference between it and let's say milk paint? 

Did a google search and it seems you could probably achieve the same results with milk paint.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I applied it over a kitchen wall. Let me tell you, it is one of the stickiest paints I have ever used. Also, make sure you pull any loose lint off of your roller sleeve as this paint is sticky as hell and it will pull any crap it can find off your roller sleeve and onto the wall. 
Make sure there is good ventilation in the room, and I would suggest to any homeowner that they stay away for a little while do to the smell.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Never mind, I though you were referring to chalkboard paint for whatever reason..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> that's like a chic paint who thinks they are creative. I've never used it but have seen it applied on a chair. scratched right off which tells me it had poor adhesion. my wife was all interested in it as we paint and resell furniture. after looking at it I have my doubts


Have tried milk paint on the furniture you resell? We've had good luck with it, since you can do some interesting effects with layers of color and distressing.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You will find lots of info on chalk paint on fauxforum.com. I haven't used it yet myself, but it is the thing right now.


----------



## Paul hesketh (Oct 18, 2012)

It's popular over here in the uk, mainly used on furniture for that distressed French look, it requires minimum prep but divides opinion with the guys who do like to apply a flawless finish on cabinetry as it can leave brush marks although they can be smoothed out when rubbing back to give an aged look


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

embellishedpainting said:


> There is a course on it I am taking in July. The instructor said it is great for kitchen cabinets as it is water . Mold resistant as well as self priming. It's a three day instructional...


Who is the Teacher for this course ?

Michael Tust


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Oil base paints chalk over time.:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a customer talking to us about doing chalk paint to her kitchen cabinets. We are taking a 2 hour crash course on it in January. I hope for the price they charge for the class we actually learn about it. The cabinets will be getting done in February. I have some old chairs and old computer desk we are going to pratice on before even attempting on a paying customers house.
I have no clue as how to bid this job. I don't know how much we need or how far a quart will go. 25 cabinet doors (she wants only outside done) and 15 drawers.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We have a customer talking to us about doing chalk paint to her kitchen cabinets. We are taking a 2 hour crash course on it in January. I hope for the price they charge for the class we actually learn about it. The cabinets will be getting done in February. I have some old chairs and old computer desk we are going to pratice on before even attempting on a paying customers house. I have no clue as how to bid this job. I don't know how much we need or how far a quart will go. 25 cabinet doors (she wants only outside done) and 15 drawers.


 I would guess 2-3 quarts. Pita unless you have a local "stockist" close to you. I took the full class last year. And was thrilled with the whole system....at first. -can spray it. I could not...I just clogged up my sprayer no matter how much water I added. Did not cover well by spraying and looked like chit. -claim no need to prime. If you are going over oak or mahogany still have to prime with white pigmented shellac (ask me how I know that!). -have to rewax every year. What homeowner wants to do that or are you gonna go back and maintain it? and the wax is not a durable finish for a kitchen. So now they sell a topcoat for kitchens. And then you can wax over it? Now from what I have read about it for cabinets - the thrill is gone!. -To me I am not really saving any steps as you still have to clean the cabs and yes sand and still prime if they are oak? I am testing the durability of it on my own knotty pine bathroom cabs - ok at 1 year. But bathrooms are a different animal that a kitchen. The paint does spread and cover surprisingly a long way. For 4 doors and 3 drawers I barely used 1/3 quart. I have decided to used it for furniture only push clients that way. Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

four2knapp said:


> I would guess 2-3 quarts. Pita unless you have a local "stockist" close to you. I took the full class last year. And was thrilled with the whole system....at first. -can spray it. I could not...I just clogged up my sprayer no matter how much water I added. Did not cover well by spraying and looked like chit. -claim no need to prime. If you are going over oak or mahogany still have to prime with white pigmented shellac (ask me how I know that!). -have to rewax every year. What homeowner wants to do that or are you gonna go back and maintain it? and the wax is not a durable finish for a kitchen. So now they sell a topcoat for kitchens. And then you can wax over it? Now from what I have read about it for cabinets - the thrill is gone!. -To me I am not really saving any steps as you still have to clean the cabs and yes sand and still prime if they are oak? I am testing the durability of it on my own knotty pine bathroom cabs - ok at 1 year. But bathrooms are a different animal that a kitchen. The paint does spread and cover surprisingly a long way. For 4 doors and 3 drawers I barely used 1/3 quart. I have decided to used it for furniture only push clients that way. Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


I have no idea if this customer still want it done, we told them to let us know before the 11th and it's the 10th, 2 stores sell it around here and both are holding their workshops tomorrow and not sure when the next ones are. We want to learn it but if we don't have any ione line up to us not worth the workshop yet. I hate playing the waiting for a confirmation phone call game with these specialty painting things.


----------

